# 455 feels better



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

IT LIVES!!!! Took the '66 Lemans w/455 out for a quick burn today. She performs better than a new car!!!!! The idle is so smooth, even in drive I can set the rpms way down to like 500, and still smooth as silk! I should have known that anything with the Carter label on it would still be a performer(even at this late date). It all boiled down to overlooked idiotic rudimentary bull that should have been examined closer(who would have thought that a casting flaw in a brass block would have caused so much consternation? It's always the little things that get you!).Will take her out for a good run this weekend. That th400 feels smooth and strong, to boot! I can't wait!!!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

gjones said:


> ...I should have known that anything with the Carter label on it would still be a performer(even at this late date).


It's actually the other way around. Edelbrock bought the rights to the Carter AFB and renamed it. If your carb still says Carter, it's an original pre-Edlebrock carburetor.

Congrats on your progress! Isn't it amazing how these old cars ride and drive?

Chuck


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes indeed Chuck! This baby is incredibly smooth on the roadway! Had to do a few mods to get the th400 to fit this '66 properly-(shortened driveshaft 5/8", balanced, moved cross member back on frame 6", etc...)- but in the end, it was well worth the effort! I didn't really think I'd ever get to ride in a REAL car again- seemed totally out of reach. But there you have it! It's very exciting! Also, this 9635sa is a 1995 clone model carburetor, so I wasn't really sure what to expect. So far, so good!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome - congrats :cheers

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Beautiful Vert! Love how you've got the 455 dressed up as a lil' 326-4 lol.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry alky, those photos that you must have looked at were actually of the 326- I just pulled the 326 out and installed the 455 recently (by myself). Will post updated photos with the 455 soon. Thanks to all.


----------

